# Small room need help!



## Guest (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi guys, 

I need a little advice on what to expect here, I am moving shortly and the only reasonable location for my HT equipment will be in a room that measures >

concrete walls, tiled floors concrete ceilings (yip! rugs and or carpet will be almost instant) 

5 meters long (16.4 feet)
3.5 meters wide (11.48 feet)
2.45 meter ceilings. (8.01 feet) << google conversions to feet

The problem I am already seeing is my mains are HUGE! they are JBL-sva 2100's I will be forced to run "phantom" center and the surrounds are sva-1800's. I have had to move to a smaller place while we get our house built which will take the best part of a year.

I also Have 2 subs, one is a shiva in a 5cu ft tuned to 24hz
the other is a 15" in a 6.4 cu ft jobbie.

Question first.. lol

1. What size screen should I put in? I have front projection from a panny ae-700.

2.Will I be able to get all this in and have it intergrate or should i consider putting some in storage until the new gaff is built?

3. Should I do a sofa, or two small recliner type set-up, only me and the wife will use the room.

Thank you in advance for help!

:bigsmile:


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2007)

Well, It seems afetr a little research on Ethan's rather informative website (great by the way!) that my new room dimensions are not all that bad, a little small on the cubic volume i note. 

How will this affect the sound? I cannot see any explanation with regard to this directly?? :sad:
I know it may be difficult to "guess" but what do you think will happen based on experience gained from small rooms? anyone....?

I have also decided that I will try to treat the reflection points too as a start. 

any advice or a response would be great.
thanks again for your time guys/gals.


----------



## Ethan Winer (Jul 21, 2006)

subloverman said:


> How will this affect the sound? I cannot see any explanation with regard to this directly??


How will _what_ affect the sound? The room's size? It relates directly because the size determines the room's own resonant frequencies. But regardless of the size or frequencies, bass traps are the cure. :nerd:

--Ethan


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi Ethan,

Yes sorry for that, I meant the rooms size. I will definately look into some DIY traps as I am in mexico and shipping on comercially avaiable traps can be expensive. 

Would you think I will be able to get reasonable bass response in such a small room? I have taken a look at the mode calculator but I am unable to predict (given my lack of knowledge) how this will physically sound :doh:

What I am looking for is for want of a better term, lack of boom. This may take considerable trapping which I am willing to do. Any good reccomendations as a starting point? Advice is very much appreciated.


----------



## Ethan Winer (Jul 21, 2006)

subloverman said:


> Would you think I will be able to get reasonable bass response in such a small room?


Sure. The more traps you have, the flatter and tighter the bass will be. It's really that simple.



> Any good reccomendations as a starting point? Advice is very much appreciated.


It's all right here:

http://www.ethanwiner.com/acoustics.html

--Ethan


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2007)

thank you once again Ethan,

I am reading now.
:nerd:


----------



## SierraMikeBravo (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, you'll have bass response all right! Heavy on the peaking I would say due to your room dimensions. While not perfectly divisable by 4, it's about as close as you can get. You will have problems at certain modal frequencies. Bass traps might be part of the solution, but I can't help but think you'll have substantial peaking at and near certain freq's. You may have to go with an EQ as well. The only way to know is to run an RTA on it.


----------

